# music theory?



## linz

Does anyone know of a place online to study music theory (harmony, counterpoint) for free?


----------



## Oneiros

There's this website, though it may be a bit basic - there's no counterpoint and only a little harmony. Anyways, hope it helps. 

http://www.musictheory.net/


----------



## linz

Thanks for helping


----------



## julianp

*studying music theory*

I agree the website mentioned is a good starting place, but I would also suggest buying a book. Check out my book reviews at

http://www.learn-theory-music.com/music-theory-book.html

All the best

Julian


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Two year gap hope they learnt something by then


----------



## Vasks

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Two year gap hope they learnt something by then


Poster linz is now a theory professor at a big time university ;-)


----------



## walkingonair

My mom has been watching art of counterpoint on youtube. I haven't watched yet but she highly recommends it and says to start with lesson one.


----------

